# Freshwater Bassin' on Fly - 10/21/08



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go on the short trip. You're dead on about this weather. Killing time at my desk is killing me.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Man, u are killing me! I can't wait to get my hands on my 2 new fly rods and reels, so I can start fishing! 

Remember put your flyrod down and show your fish bigger in pics next time......lol.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very cool. That sort of thing is how I started fly fishing in the mid to late 60's as a little kid. Me and my best friend Darrell fished the local ponds and canals every chance we got, usually after school and on the weekends. To this day, that's still something I cherish doing and is in my opinion the epitome of what fly fishing is all about, small water fishing at its finest. Saltwater sluggers get most of the press these days, but bass and panfish trips like that are special in their own right. Congrats for sure and reading this thread rekindled some memories for me too. Next best thing to being there with ya.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...lot of quick responses. Everyone must be sitting at their desks like me, wishing they were on the water on this gorgeous day! 



> Way to go on the short trip. You're dead on about this weather. Killing time at my desk is killing me.


Thanks Jason, me too brotha'...me too. :'( I haven't forgotten you invited me to fish ML. Once I finish my MCITP training, we're gonna talk about it. 



> Man, u are killing me! I can't wait to get my hands on my 2 new fly rods and reels, so I can start fishing!


When/what are you getting? I'll watch for a report. 



> Remember put your flyrod down and show your fish bigger in pics next time......lol.


[smiley=1-mmm.gif] I am not quite sure what this means, but this is a family-oriented forum and I'm not showing my bigger anything....unless you're female and ask nicely. 



> very cool. That sort of thing is how I started fly fishing in the mid to late 60's as a little kid. Me and my best friend Darrell fished the local ponds and canals every chance we got, usually after school and on the weekends.


Well, I wasn't sophisticated enough to use a fly rod in my youth, but the bass that lived around tom_in_orl's neighborhood during the 70's took a ton of abuse from my friends and I. Those were good times for sure. 



> Congrats for sure and reading this thread rekindled some memories for me too. Next best thing to being there with ya.


Thanks Eric!  Although...I'd argue that it reading about it was probably better than being there, cause you didn't have to dodge my wild casts. ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > Man, u are killing me! I can't wait to get my hands on my 2 new fly rods and reels, so I can start fishing!
> >
> >
> > When/what are you getting? I'll watch for a report.
> ...


*

I'm talking about try to catch a bigger BASS with your flyrod next time! Sorry!*


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> MCITP training


Sounds fancy, but can you pat your head and rub your belly at the same time?> ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good job. It's a great time to be fresh water fishing. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > I'm talking about try to catch a bigger BASS with your flyrod next time!  Sorry!
> 
> 
> Ah...that's a relief!  ;D
> ...


----------

